# SER/VSPEC warranty and paint problems-help



## Guest (Jun 26, 2003)

*SER/SPEC V warranty and paint problems-help*

I just bought a new aztec red 2003 SPEC -V and Im starting to get worried as hell about the paint after hearing some of the testimonies on this and other boards...I have yet to actually wash and wax the car myself...I will probably do this in the next week or so, so Its a little hard to determine the state of the paint. however, there seems to be a trend especially with aztec red SPEC V'S. does the bumper to bumper factory warranty also cover the paint entirely? in other words, if the paint starts fading at 2 1/2 years, will nissan repaint the car under the warranty, or am I screwed? the dealership offered me an extended policy on the paint job, but I initially thought it was stupid...now im not so sure. I cannot keep my car in a garage with my current living situation, so it will always be exposed to the elements....can some of you guys please relate ur own experiences, especially in regards to warranties? THANKS!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2003)

*also.....*

being a "newbie" i didnt want to get flamed for not searching the subject thoroughly before posting-so I did. I found out some additional information, but the questions still remain. It seems that the paint protection I am referring to may be called the environmental package....please share your experiences, esp in regard to getting paint jobs fixed while under warranty and how much this environmental package helps...thanks!!


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

The paint _can_ be covered under warranty. Basically you have to remember, the service guys really don't want to repaint your car, so if they can blame any problems on the elements, rock chips, not waxing, etc. then they will. The only time you will get your car repainted will be if it starts to bubble or peel, anything other than that can be blamed on outside influences, not defective paint (even if the paint really is defective). If your paint fades after a couple years that definately won't be covered because they'll immediately blame it on lack of wax. Of course no one has been having problems with fading, it's the insane amount of chipping that's the problem, which can or can't be covered under warranty, it all depends on your dealership and the extent of the chips. Hope this was some help, just remember, if there's any way they could blame the problems on you or rocks on the road then they will, you will only get it repainted under warranty if it is blatantly obvious that the paint is defective.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> *The paint can be covered under warranty. Basically you have to remember, the service guys really don't want to repaint your car, so if they can blame any problems on the elements, rock chips, not waxing, etc. then they will. The only time you will get your car repainted will be if it starts to bubble or peel, anything other than that can be blamed on outside influences, not defective paint (even if the paint really is defective). If your paint fades after a couple years that definately won't be covered because they'll immediately blame it on lack of wax. Of course no one has been having problems with fading, it's the insane amount of chipping that's the problem, which can or can't be covered under warranty, it all depends on your dealership and the extent of the chips. Hope this was some help, just remember, if there's any way they could blame the problems on you or rocks on the road then they will, you will only get it repainted under warranty if it is blatantly obvious that the paint is defective. *


man that really sucks....i have one chip on my hood and few small ones.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2003)

*paint sealer?*

the dealership is going to offer me a paint protection warranty....basically they put some kind of sealer on the outside and inside of the car, and guarantee the paint not to fade or crack for five years....it costs $500

have any of you used this option before, or know if this is worth it? I am going to the dealership tomorrow morning...any responses NOW would be much appreciated!  

thanks in advance!


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

never heard of it, sorry bro

does it protect against chips or bug guts/bird crap eating through your clear coat??? If so then jump all over that shit as soon as you can


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2003)

the policy would protect against bird crap and permanent water stains on the paint...but it does not protect against chips in the paint (ie from rocks, etc)


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I'd like to add, you do not own a V Spec, you own a Spec V. It's written Spec V on the side of your car  There's a big difference, trust me


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2003)

happy now?

are there a shortage of members on this board, or are ppl just not respoding to my plea for help? has anyone else out there purchases the sealant, and did it help?


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

bstheeo,

You may want to consider investing in a "Clear Bra" for your car's front end, it will protect your front bumper, and part of your hood from rock chips, I don't remember exactly how much they cost, but from what I've heard they are well worth it.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

there's a person on b15sentra.net that got like a 3 or 4 part dupont treatment done to her car..........not quite a clear bra, but like a paint protectant treatment.


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

I heard you shouldn't wax it for a while. Let it sit out in the hot sun for a couple of months or you could damage it. Don't know if that's true though.


----------



## QR25SpecV (Aug 24, 2002)

i have a 02 Spec V with 13k miles on it and i have so many paint chips.....at the rate im goin, my front end will be all gone in another year....


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2003)

*thanks*

thnx chimmike...im gonna message that user to see how much it costs, and whether its worth it...also going to look into the clear bra option...they are sending me a video about it


----------

